# NCEES HVAC # 536 /2011



## komeso (Apr 9, 2013)

NCEES HVAC # 536 /2011 vs # 533 /2001 ( cp values for “whole, lean, cured ham” above and below freezing and latent heat of fusion)

Does anyone have access to the 2006 ASHRAE – Refrigeration – pg. 9.5 table 3 they could share with me????


----------



## ikesdsu (Apr 10, 2013)

I have the 2010 version. If you know where it is in that book I can scan it for you.


----------



## komeso (Apr 10, 2013)

ikesdsu: I appreciate your response! Unfortunately, I don’t know……… maybe 19. Thermal Properties of Foods ...or Siebel’s formula?

Don’t worry….. Thanks!


----------



## ikesdsu (Apr 10, 2013)

Here ya go. Not the best quality but the best I could do to keep it under the max size

ASHRAE Refrigeration 2010 chapter 19 table 3.pdf


----------



## komeso (Apr 10, 2013)

10^6 thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't want to see anyone get in trouble but do you have to worry about copyright issues?


----------



## ikesdsu (Apr 11, 2013)

I wouldn't think so but I will take it down. Komeso get it quick.


----------



## ikesdsu (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess I can't get it down. A moderator will have to do it.


----------

